# Patchy dry skin...



## Nummy (May 24, 2010)

I have a new question... I was giving Nummy a little rub down and checking his body for lumps and stuff when I came across a few dry patches of skin on his back. When I went to touch them they seemed flakey and were white in color. He seemed like he wanted to have me itch them for him, so I did a bit. I decided that I would comb his fur out. Well anyway I combed out some dry flakey skin. The skin combed out pretty easily but they seemed very itch for him.I found the patch in between his shoulders where he can't lick himself to good. I was just curious as to if this is a common thing for rabbits or should I be taking him into the vets? :?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 24, 2010)

*Nummy wrote: *


> I have a new question... I was giving Nummy a little rub down and checking his body for lumps and stuff when I came across a few dry patches of skin on his back. When I went to touch them they seemed flakey and were white in color. He seemed like he wanted to have me itch them for him, so I did a bit. I decided that I would comb his fur out. Well anyway I combed out some dry flakey skin. The skin combed out pretty easily but they seemed very itch for him.I found the patch in between his shoulders where he can't lick himself to good. I was just curious as to if this is a common thing for rabbits or should I be taking him into the vets? :?


i have only seen flakey/dry skin on rabbits with bugs/fleas,eggs,mites,,ear mites,,stress mites..,look the body over real good,,insde the ears etc.--see if she is clean-all over,-sounds like she won,t mind too much,,if there are bugs-found--my weapon of choice is advantage and reading the directions is a must for any insecticidebecause it is the placement of one drop,,on the back of the neck on the skin is the prefered spot--where she is least likely to reach readily,and that is as safe as it gets---all insecticides misused can be leathal...pm me if necessary...sincerely james waller


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 24, 2010)

Could you post pictures?

It may be fur mites, ringworm, or simply very dry skin.

In any case, it's not normal and should be diagnosed and treated.


----------



## Nummy (May 24, 2010)

I will try to get a photograph if I can find a new patch. I had looked him over for bugs and he looks normal that I can tell, his ears are clear too. I am wondering if it could be fleas though, maybe got some from the dog or something. I think I will get him on some advantage just to be safe. I will call the vet tomorrow for that. The dry patch was rally flakey and white in color, It was easy to comb out of his fur. It looked like dry skin but I am no expert when it comes to this stuff. I will try to get a picture in the daylight tomorrow if I can find a spot.


----------



## Nummy (May 24, 2010)

:shock:I just looked up rabbit fur mites and it looks like it. I hope I haven't left it too long on him. It looks just like the flakey stuff I saw in the pics from google. My vet has a great program where I can get him fixed up for $15 bucks, and no appointment is nessesary. I am bringing him in as soon as we can get there. Poor little guy!!


----------



## Nummy (May 26, 2010)

:biggrin:I just got back from the vets...she told meshe found no mites or fleas in Nummy's fur when examined under a microscope. She said he just has dry skin. I am gladit is only that and not some bugs!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 31, 2010)

*Nummy wrote: *


> :biggrin:I just got back from the vets...she told meshe found no mites or fleas in Nummy's fur when examined under a microscope. She said he just has dry skin. I am gladit is only that and not some bugs!


very interesting,,i will have to do more research,,sorry..sincerely james waller


----------

